# spec's on the batteries - good ones or not?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The battery says it a sealed jell type it weighs just about 75 lbs ea.

There is a full skid of these that were just pulled from service by some cable company.
I'm told they are 2 1/2 years old. I checked with a volt meter (better than nothing) and they show 12.8 volts 
I can get all I want for just about scrap price $10 each

These are the GEL 220 gxl the discharge ratings are at the bottom of this page.

Is this what you need to see to tell if they would be any good for solar use?

https://atl.app.box.com/v/alphacell-gxl

I think tomorrow I'm going to hook this battery up to one of my
panels and top it off and hook it up to a light and see how well it keeps up
over night.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Budget, If the cable company doesn't trust those batteries I wouldn't trust them either. They look like 91 amp hr 12v batteries; but if they are calcium batteries like the telecom companies use foe once a year power outages they are not designed for regular deep cycling that a solar battery will go through.

It's your project and at $10 each they may be worth playing with but I wouldn't depend on them if the lights went out.

From your previous posts you already had more batteries than your panels could charge completely.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Budget, If the cable company doesn't trust those batteries I wouldn't trust them either. They look like 91 amp hr 12v batteries; but if they are calcium batteries like the telecom companies use foe once a year power outages they are not designed for regular deep cycling that a solar battery will go through.
> 
> It's your project and at $10 each they may be worth playing with but I wouldn't depend on them if the lights went out.
> 
> From your previous posts you already had more batteries than your panels could charge completely.


Yes in the winter I have a problem getting a good charge. Not much sunlight time.
But in the summer I can run everything even the fridge. And by 10 AM all my batteries are full
And I have blinking lights

And what does silver alloy meen?

I just added 2 - 285 watt panels I'm hoping that helps in the winter


----------

